# Impose Herbicide



## taylorsvillefarm

Does anybody have a supplier for Impose herbicide?


----------



## somedevildawg

taylorsvillefarm said:


> Does anybody have a supplier for Impose herbicide?


None in your area? What about Cadre?


----------



## taylorsvillefarm

No supplier in my area. I'm looking for a herbicide to control vasey grass in my hybrid bermuda fields. Vasey grass is not labeled on Cadre's label.


----------



## Troy Farmer

I ordered mine online. Can't remember what web site.


----------



## taylorsvillefarm

Thanks for the info...I found Panoramic 2SL, it 's the same as Impose.


----------



## Palmettokat

Taylorvillesfarm, if you don't mind how did that work for you on the vasey grass? I am new to hay and just sprayed Panoramic 2S on some this past Saturday and some crabgrass in Coastal Bermuda. Did not get chance to look at it yesterday we got much needed rain so did not get in there to check to see any sign of impose working.


----------



## somedevildawg

Palmettokat said:


> Taylorvillesfarm, if you don't mind how did that work for you on the vasey grass? I am new to hay and just sprayed Panoramic 2S on some this past Saturday and some crabgrass in Coastal Bermuda. Did not get chance to look at it yesterday we got much needed rain so did not get in there to check to see any sign of impose working.


That wasn't on the new stand was it?


----------



## somedevildawg

taylorsvillefarm said:


> Thanks for the info...I found Panoramic 2SL, it 's the same as Impose.


Not sure if panoramic will get vasey, how did it work?


----------



## taylorsvillefarm

I had great success with Panoramic 2SL. The vasey grass had took over approx. 6 acres of 1 of my bermuda fields. I got approx. 80% kill with the first application. I plan to spray it again after the next cutting. The vasey and bermuda both needs to be at a certain stage when P 2SL is applied.This was an established field, not newly sprigged.


----------



## somedevildawg

taylorsvillefarm said:


> I had great success with Panoramic 2SL. The vasey grass had took over approx. 6 acres of 1 of my bermuda fields. I got approx. 80% kill with the first application. I plan to spray it again after the next cutting. The vasey and bermuda both needs to be at a certain stage when P 2SL is applied.This was an established field, not newly sprigged.


What about stunting of the Bermuda?


----------



## taylorsvillefarm

The instructions said to let the bermuda green back up after cutting so I did. After 1 week it started turning yellow and by the third week, it was completely brown. I told my wife that looks like I fixed it alright, and that I must have killed it. By the 5th week it started greening back up and today, approx. the 11th week, it is beautiful and ready to cut.


----------



## somedevildawg

taylorsvillefarm said:


> The instructions said to let the bermuda green back up after cutting so I did. After 1 week it started turning yellow and by the third week, it was completely brown. I told my wife that looks like I fixed it alright, and that I must have killed it. By the 5th week it started greening back up and today, approx. the 11th week, it is beautiful and ready to cut.


I thought so, the last time I used panoramic, don't think it was 2sl...been a few years, but I remember it stunted the heck out of the Bermuda, did a fine job tho....good to know it takes out vasey
Did you say you were going to spray again this year?


----------



## Palmettokat

somedevildawg said:


> That wasn't on the new stand was it?


Yes, it might not should have but it bothered me enough thought just as well have clean ground. I did not spray the full field, only where it was an issue. So hope at worst only have some bare spots. I will report back.


----------



## endrow

Palmettokat said:


> Yes, it might not should have but it bothered me enough thought just as well have clean ground. I did not spray the full field, only where it was an issue. So hope at worst only have some bare spots. I will report back.


 you can learn a lot when you don't have to spray the whole field.


----------



## taylorsvillefarm

Yes, I do plan to spray again this year. I plan to spot spray the remaining 20% that It didn't kill. I think the reason for the remaining 20% is that it was extremely thick in those areas. Although it didn't completely eradicate the Vasey in these areas, it is very short and sickly looking. I plan to stay vigilant with my spray gun in hand. I will update on my progress.

Something for thought; I have a friend that has some smut grass in his hay fields and had purchased Velpar LCU to treat the smut grass with. He asked me to read the label and help him figure the right mixing ratio. As I was reading the label I saw that Velpar is also labeled for Vasey grass control in bermuda. I'd already purchased the Panoramic 2SL before I found out this info. Having said all of that, I'm still satisfied with the results of the first application of Panoramic 2SL.


----------



## Colby

I sprayed 40 acres of an 80 acre field with Panoramic 2SL about 5 weeks ago, it did a great job on stickers, nutsedge and some other grass I wanted gone but it set it way back. Matter of fact it sat it so far back I cut the 40 acres I didn't spray this week and the other 40 acres I sprayed is just now finally starting to turn green again. Not to mention 105 degree weather and no rain for 45 days has a lot to do with that.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's always been the issue with panoramic/cadre/impose....great broad spectrum herbicides but will knock the Bermuda back hard....it's hard to recover when you're trying to make a livin' and get as many cuts as you can, but for cleaning up a field and time is not a constraint and water is abundant, there is not much better at controlling such a broad spectrum of grasses and weeds, tank mixed with 2-4d it's a deadly combo


----------



## Lewis Ranch

What a label that stuff has. Looks like I need to spray about 30 acres with it. 45 days to recover is a real kicker, the label says it will recover a lot faster if ran with 10-20 gallons of 28-0-0. Y'all have any experience with that?


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> What a label that stuff has. Looks like I need to spray about 30 acres with it. 45 days to recover is a real kicker, the label says it will recover a lot faster if ran with 10-20 gallons of 28-0-0. Y'all have any experience with that?


It's got to help, I know I hit it purty hard when I used it....I used cadre, with 80-100 units of. N and it took a good two weeks to recover iirc....never used it again, my issue was with nutsedge and it smoked it, along with everything else 

But, as you know, once the fields have established/thickened up and a sod has formed weed encroachments become less of an issue and yield becomes paramount for survival of the farmer so I opted out and have been using Pastora for several years...no vasey control with Pastora tho


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I sprayed a place with pastora about two weeks ago and you'd think I hit it with roundup. It's working better than I've ever seen.. looks like it was sprayed with a little more potent frowned upon product. ???? I mixed it with about a gallon/acre of 28-0-0-5 and I'm guessing that's what has done the trick.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> I sprayed a place with pastora about two weeks ago and you'd think I hit it with roundup. It's working better than I've ever seen.. looks like it was sprayed with a little more potent frowned upon product. I mixed it with about a gallon/acre of 28-0-0-5 and I'm guessing that's what has done the trick.


Ya, I had a 50 acre field I took over about three years ago, first year I applied 1.5oz followed by 1.0oz 10 days later the first tank mixed with 2-4d amine and it looked like Chernobyl aftermath....


----------



## Palmettokat

Been a week since I sprayed Coastal sprigged late March this year. I did basically spot spraying which also means I missed a lot of spots. I do see some Coastal burned but so far not a lot. I did some spraying with a wand and some with a 10 foot boom where the weed grass was thick. The weed grass missed was easy to tell as it looked very healthy. The weed grass I hit was easy to tell for it has had a bad week. Still probably too early to know the full effect on the Coastal,

On a very positive note I mowed (have 15 acres total, a 10 acre field and 5 in joining field) my 5 acres down to help the coastal to spread and that field looks to be my guess 90 percent covered with the coastal. Some few areas that is bare and with broad leaf weeds in there but small enough could use a hoe is needed to. Sure have weeds, mostly broad leaf sprinkled across the field but boy is it pretty.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Palmettokat said:


> Been a week since I sprayed Coastal sprigged late March this year. I did basically spot spraying which also means I missed a lot of spots. I do see some Coastal burned but so far not a lot. I did some spraying with a wand and some with a 10 foot boom where the weed grass was thick. The weed grass missed was easy to tell as it looked very healthy. The weed grass I hit was easy to tell for it has had a bad week. Still probably too early to know the full effect on the Coastal,
> 
> On a very positive note I mowed (have 15 acres total, a 10 acre field and 5 in joining field) my 5 acres down to help the coastal to spread and that field looks to be my guess 90 percent covered with the coastal. Some few areas that is bare and with broad leaf weeds in there but small enough could use a hoe is needed to. Sure have weeds, mostly broad leaf sprinkled across the field but boy is it pretty.


http://www.offices.ext.vt.edu/augusta/programs/anr/forages/pasture-herbicide-recipes.pdf
Broadleafs are easy 24d or weed master. With no effect on the grass.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Not sure how that link got into my post. I didn't put it there!


----------



## Palmettokat

Troy Farmer, the link might be related somehow to the way the site has been for about two days now.

I have sprayed twice with 2-4D and each time did a great job but really rather use something else and let the 2-4D be given a break. Do you know if weed master is safe on 5 month old coastal?


----------



## Troy Farmer

I would think so. The majority of the active ingredient is 24D. Weedmaster just has a little Dicamba added for a kick and residual.


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya, but be careful with it.....between the hours of 11-3 low pressure low drift nozzles


----------



## Palmettokat

I cut my field back heavy this past Saturday and have clear view of what the chemical did. I do not doubt it did stunt some coastal bermuda but saw no sign if it killing any. For certain saw vasey grass that was killed. As said I did not spray full area but tried picking area where the vasey was really thick. It helped. Think I may need to look into wiper system for next year unless with the CB being older and have better chemicals to use.

Plan one more 24D application I think for late kill.


----------

